# New business venture ideas



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> How about production/delivery of firewood.


Too late to start that since it needs to "season".


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Too late to start that since it needs to "season".


Unless you have some down/dead source...


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

My good friend who's a landscaper does production firewood. Barely breaks even. At 225$ a cord he has said you are only making money if you got paid to take the tree down.


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

Guy on my softball team sells Christmas trees. I'm pretty sure he makes some good money off that. It at least buys you another month or so of work.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Sell encyclopedias. Hold a Tupperware party.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

My wife and I were invited to a whine and cheese party. I was dubious.Got to the party late, just to see some guy doing a presentation on various bottles of whine....for sale.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

flashheatingand said:


> My wife and I were invited to a whine and cheese party. I was dubious.Got to the party late, just to see some guy doing a presentation on various bottles of whine....for sale.


Yeah... We were new in Shreveport La, and the next door neighbors invited us over to dinner..... AND it was some JO multi-level-marketing krap......

At least we knew about them early.....

I'm pretty sure this OP would not get sucked in with that...


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

In Omaha alot of the landscapers do holiday lighting. I realize it is a bit late this year but it goes well and you can pick up crossover business between the two.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> How about production/delivery of firewood.


I like this idea. I love cuttin wood. But its hard work to do day in day out. Skid loader helps a lot too.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

How strong is your stomach? You mentioned low income area....

Look into crime scene cleanup. Good $$ but not for everyone. I am planning to get certified for crime scene/meth lab/hoarder cleanup next summer. It's the next logical step for my company (I flip rentals).


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

rselectric1 said:


> Too late to start that since it needs to "season".


It amazes me how many people burn unseasoned wood. Don't get nearly the BTU's. My grandpa is retired and cuts to stay busy/active. Cuts it fresh every year and people come to get it whether its been seasoned or not.

There definitely isn't money in it unless you enjoy cutting for fun and sell it for a little extra cash. I love being back in the woods with a hint of snow and the lovely smell of crisp winter air coupled with two stroke exhaust running of my Stihl. Simply glorious. :thumbup:


----------



## RedRock (Nov 21, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> You can tie your summer work downtime into building up inventory.... and get rid of that chipper.


I have looked into Christmas lights in the past and it's just one of those things that people in a low income area simply won't pay for. I even applied to be a franchise for one of those nationwide christmas light places (forget the name) and basically got refused because their market research showed there would be a lack of interest in the area. I live in Scranton/Wilkes-Barre Pa btw.

Actually looked into firewood delivery and it seems like a pretty good option. There are TONS of people selling cheap hardwoods up in the rural areas and it seems as though I can get a pretty good price from these guys. Its definitely a necessity around here to have heat in the winter!

Next question: Anyone got ideas on who to market to? Where to advertise? Overall....get people to buy it!?


----------



## RedRock (Nov 21, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> How strong is your stomach? You mentioned low income area....
> 
> Look into crime scene cleanup. Good $$ but not for everyone. I am planning to get certified for crime scene/meth lab/hoarder cleanup next summer. It's the next logical step for my company (I flip rentals).


hahaha that would be interesting....nice little side job. Hey if i can plant some trees at your house and plow your driveway in the winter....and when someone gets axe murdered in your house...i'm your guy!


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

orrr....

You mow for a buncha baby boomers... they die...you cleanup the mess...

Well, ma'am...I do have a chipper ya know! (barf)


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

RedRock said:


> Actually looked into firewood delivery and it seems like a pretty good option. There are TONS of people selling cheap hardwoods up in the rural areas and it seems as though I can get a pretty good price from these guys. Its definitely a necessity around here to have heat in the winter!
> 
> Next question: Anyone got ideas on who to market to? Where to advertise? Overall....get people to buy it!?


I think the buying firewood from the wholesalers up in the hills and reselling it sounds like it might work; maybe set up some smaller packages with higher markups at stores as well as larger amounts to the houses; Try running an ad in the local paper or put up signs at intersections? For the retail outlets come up with price, cutting the store owners in for some and go around and hit 'em up.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you have acreage?

I don't know if this is true in PA, but in Jersey if you have 7+ acres and sell cordwood your property taxes are greatly reduced(through subsidies I think, but I don't really know). Even if the sale of the wood doesn't generate you much, the savings on your taxes might be worth it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> Do you have acreage?
> 
> I don't know if this is true in PA, but in Jersey if you have 7+ acres and sell cordwood your property taxes are greatly reduced(through subsidies I think, but I don't really know). Even if the sale of the wood doesn't generate you much, the savings on your taxes might be worth it.


Easy..... What's the logic with that subsidy.... any idea.... just curious.


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Move to where the climate suits your clothes :thumbup:


----------



## RedRock (Nov 21, 2013)

Rio said:


> I think the buying firewood from the wholesalers up in the hills and reselling it sounds like it might work; maybe set up some smaller packages with higher markups at stores as well as larger amounts to the houses; Try running an ad in the local paper or put up signs at intersections? For the retail outlets come up with price, cutting the store owners in for some and go around and hit 'em up.


sounds like a solid plan right there....


----------



## RedRock (Nov 21, 2013)

Easy Gibson said:


> Do you have acreage?
> 
> I don't know if this is true in PA, but in Jersey if you have 7+ acres and sell cordwood your property taxes are greatly reduced(through subsidies I think, but I don't really know). Even if the sale of the wood doesn't generate you much, the savings on your taxes might be worth it.


unfortunately I do not have much land to speak of right now.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Have you considered low voltage landscape lighting? With the shorter days, the higher the demand for out door lighting.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I have taken up insulating for winter time work. If it grows enough mason work may end up being the fill in for the summer.

Anyway it seems to be working well so far.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

"Low income area"........


I think your dilemma has "handyman" splattered all over it.......

Educate yourself....broaden your horizon....I didn't come out of my mothers whom slapping lumber through a table saw,.....

Think " in perspective"....Marines adapt to there situation......
So adapt,.......


Most of all ,,,what ever you do,...do it write,....take pride in what you do,..it will pay off ten fold....


You can advertise till the cows come home,,,once you do that ,....it's all about price,,,,(IMO) ,,referral referal,referal,..-THAT is how you will make your business prosper,.... And you will be amazed at how well (considering your situation) you will come out in the end,....

It may lead you far way from what your doing,,,,,:whistling


Educate yourself .....and go for it,,,


You only live once,,,,be smart about your surroundings,,,






B'


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

wazez said:


> I have taken up insulating for winter time work. If it grows enough mason work may end up being the fill in for the summer.
> 
> Anyway it seems to be working well so far.


Any government incentives to sweeten the pot for the HO?


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Rio said:


> Any government incentives to sweeten the pot for the HO?


I have actually not even gotten that far. I just started this year and have mostly just been working for gc I already had connections with.

I have heard tho that the existing home retrofit market is quite large.
I would love to here from someone that has experience in incentives tho.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

wazez said:


> I have actually not even gotten that far. I just started this year and have mostly just been working for gc I already had connections with.
> 
> I have heard tho that the existing home retrofit market is quite large.
> I would love to here from someone that has experience in incentives tho.


It's definitely something worth looking into (Government incentives for energy efficiency). In California there's Energy Upgrade California but that's a state run program supplemented by local jurisdictions. 

Regarding the OP, one could take the opportunity when delivering the firewood to explain the options for making the house more energy efficient and vice versa. When running a lead for energy efficiency also offer the firewood service.


----------

